# Planning on getting a S14 anything I need to know?



## TAK4! (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello,
Im planning on getting a S14 95 240. I want to know are they reliable? is there any things to look out for that may be the secret reason they are selling the car? I currently have a Celica GTS and the Celica's have lift bolt issues, I wanted to get a FD but I hear there hard to keep running. So my next choice is the S14. Its basicly stock with 124k miles. I do plan to go sr sooner or later. Any tips?

Thanks,
Taka


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

They are very reliable as long as the previous owner took care of the car properly. 124K miles is not that much for a 240sx so it should be in good shape.


----------



## TAK4! (Aug 22, 2007)

Yah 124k isnt that much, I mean my 2000 Celica has 112k. So the main thing to find out if its been maintained, oil changes and stuff? 

Thanks,
Taka


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

I've put around 185k on my s14, of course it had a new engine put back at around 160k or 150k, but 240's are amazing cars!! Definetly would buy another one as my next car!


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

RWD= very sweet 
i drove mine with the KA in it for a while to get use to the car and how it feels. some people like the KA and turbo it depends on how you feel after you get the car and see what its like i put a SR in mine and love it.


----------

